
AB Explores Its Options to Fight Ad Blockers, Including Lawsuits - teaneedz
http://adage.com/article/digital/iab-surveys-options-fight-ad-blockers-including-lawsuits/300228/
======
teaneedz
The mentality of the advertising sector is just mind boggling.

> Pollyanna-ish calls for better ads

They don't get UX and deserve the ride over the cliff that's on its way.

